# wanting to retire in Mex. Question about meds.



## jeffreygrabow (Aug 10, 2009)

unfortunately I feel chained to the medications that I am using for a Bi-polar diagnosis. I have free medical through Medicare here in the US. The med cost would be too much if I had to pay here. Can someone point me in the direction where I can find the cost and availability for Effexor xr, Lamictal, Clonopin and warfarin. I am on a limited disability budget and this need for these meds might be the issue that stops me from crossing the border. I receive about 1100. per month. I would appreciate anyone's help on this as I have run out of places to research.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Mex. Med Costs*



jeffreygrabow said:


> unfortunately I feel chained to the medications that I am using for a Bi-polar diagnosis. I have free medical through Medicare here in the US. The med cost would be too much if I had to pay here. Can someone point me in the direction where I can find the cost and availability for Effexor xr, Lamictal, Clonopin and warfarin. I am on a limited disability budget and this need for these meds might be the issue that stops me from crossing the border. I receive about 1100. per month. I would appreciate anyone's help on this as I have run out of places to research.
> 
> Thanks, Jeff


Sorry, I can't comment on the particular meds you are taking. However, my wife and I between us take 6 different meds that are fairly expensive here in Canada, (I get 80% of those costs rebated through my employer's insurance plan). 
On several occasions we have priced our meds in Mazatlan, Guadalajara, etc. All were available over-the-counter at Mexican pharmacies, some were even available at Wal-Mart. Three of our 6 prescription drugs were significantly cheaper in Mexico, the other 3 were, unexpectedly, more expensive than in Canada. Prices also varied fairly significantly from pharmacy to pharmacy.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Effexor is Venlafaxina in Spanish. You will need to use Google, as I just did, to find the equivalent for the other medications. If they do not contain narcotics, you can buy them as brand name or, perhaps, generics, over the counter in Mexican farmacias. Wafarin is nothing more than the main ingredient in rat poison, but is used as an antidepressant or anti-smoking aid, for example. Your Medicare benefit will not apply in Mexico and you will have to pay for the medications yourself.


----------

